# How many of us have real keeper wives and why?



## Rbeckett (Jan 4, 2013)

My wife is a real keeper.  She welds and runs my Plasma table as good as I do.  She makes all kinds of trinkets to sell at the flea market like flower pot stands, label holders, plasma cut plant labels. edging and whimsical Fairy trinkets with a real purpose.  She helps me work on my old pick up truck and does her own maintenance on her stuff without having to be reminded.  Her (Mine really) car is always current on oil and filters and she keeps it in alignment and the tire rotated on time.  She knows what worn brakes look like and makes all of the repair decisions as needed.  You all should have seen her tossing around the 100 Lb tire and wheels off of my old truck when I broke it a couple of weeks ago, couldn't have fixed it without her helping either.  She also thinks out of the box when making fairy boxes out of copper sheet so they have that whimsical look and accurate coloration to go into the garden.  The frogs love their little hiding places and repay us by keeping the bugs to a minimum.  We found each other when neither of us was looking for any kind of mate and have been together 15 years since.  Only one argument in the whole time and it was about how bad our mortgage co was screwing up the paperwork.  Si lets all give Momma something nice and from the heart on the upcoming Valentives day.  Make it a Valentine week and show her how much you appreciate her help and support.  So is yours a "Keeper".  Just sayin......
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 4, 2013)

She got a sister?:thinking::whistle:


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 4, 2013)

Next month will make 30 years with my swmbo.Still can't figure out how or why she puts up with me.So I don't try.Love her when she needs love and keep my head down and mouth shut when she is mad.Praise and defend her in public.Pick on and riler her up in private.And most important never ever stop loving her.Thats my life and I am sticking to it.
******Just Saying****************Gator**************


----------



## Richard King (Jan 4, 2013)

As many of us self employed people, you made sure your wife was educated and has a great job, so she pays the health insurance, dental, glasses, etc.  Plus when times are tough she has a good paycheck   
I married my best friend 37 years go.  I have discovered that because I travel and she in charge of the home, well when I get home, she is right 90% of the time....LOL
I say ahaaaa , yes honey a lot too.


----------



## 7HC (Jan 4, 2013)

My wife is better looking than I deserve, younger than me, smarter than me, makes more money than I do, so the only reason I can think of that she sticks around is that she really does love me.  
Definitely a keeper, and our fifteenth anniversary is later this month.

M


----------



## macrnr (Jan 4, 2013)

I met my wife in high School back in 1975, and married her 4 years later. 38 years later and I wouldn't change a thing, I am truly a lucky man.


----------



## jumps4 (Jan 4, 2013)

my wife is my best friend, never mistrusting me
and knows whats in the shed without wanting compensation
25 years and she still never nags me
it took 2 wives before her and i'm so happy about not settling for less than her
steve


----------



## HSS (Jan 4, 2013)

My wife is a mechanic at our local paper mill and rebuilds gearboxes and pumps. One of the pumps she had to crawl into to set the cutting tool on the line borer. She takes care of the maintenance on her car and my truck. She's a great cook when she's not tired and feels like cooking. She is a friend to everyone, loves yard work and can't stand a messy house. We are going on 23 years of marriage and she doesn't nag or complain. She helped me rebuild my 13" SBL and took part of it to work this week to cleanup and paint and Arky turned me a new lower cone shaft and she brought it back this afternoon. I don't know what I would do without her.

Patrick


----------



## mtnlvr (Jan 4, 2013)

My wife and I have been married 20 years and she's my best friend.  When we were dating, I raced cars and she was the first girl that didn't
ask why I would want to do that.  I don't race anymore but she always  supports any of my hobbys and I support hers.  Last year I bought 
a Clausing lathe and a Bridgeport mill.  When I showed her the ads, she said "you're going to call aren't you?"  She is the greatest!


----------



## fast freddie (Jan 4, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> My wife is a real keeper.  She welds and runs my Plasma table as good as I do.  She makes all kinds of trinkets to sell at the flea market like flower pot stands, label holders, plasma cut plant labels. edging and whimsical Fairy trinkets with a real purpose.  She helps me work on my old pick up truck and does her own maintenance on her stuff without having to be reminded.  Her (Mine really) car is always current on oil and filters and she keeps it in alignment and the tire rotated on time.  She knows what worn brakes look like and makes all of the repair decisions as needed.  You all should have seen her tossing around the 100 Lb tire and wheels off of my old truck when I broke it a couple of weeks ago, couldn't have fixed it without her helping either.  She also thinks out of the box when making fairy boxes out of copper sheet so they have that whimsical look and accurate coloration to go into the garden.  The frogs love their little hiding places and repay us by keeping the bugs to a minimum.  We found each other when neither of us was looking for any kind of mate and have been together 15 years since.  Only one argument in the whole time and it was about how bad our mortgage co was screwing up the paperwork.  Si lets all give Momma something nice and from the heart on the upcoming Valentives day.  Make it a Valentine week and show her how much you appreciate her help and support.  So is yours a "Keeper".  Just sayin......
> Bob



had a wife for 44 years sweetest gal in the world, didn't treat her as good as i should of, didn't tell her i loved her very much untill she came down with cancer. spent the last 4-1/2 monts of her life telling her how much i loved her. wish she was still with me.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Patric{HSS},
 If a picture is worth a thousand words that one is worth the whole national debt x 30.
 I reconize that smile and ever time I get it from my swmbo it stops me in my tracks.
 The world could go to hell and I could lose everything but I would start all over again if it ment I still had that smile when I was done.
******Just saying*************Gator***********


----------



## scleaf (Jan 5, 2013)

Has anyone developed a cloning machine? 

My wife is not a gear head but allows me to be, she does her crafts and runs a tight ship and has us all hopping. As I told my 4 kids, a happy wife is a happy home. They tend not to get he mad . I am sorry to hear of your loss sir. I could not imagine being without my wife. It took me a few runs before I got it right, but she is a keeper. After all she gave up a cabinet for a CNC machine... enough said!

Cheers
Vince


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 5, 2013)

1st timer, 21 years coming up this year. Does'nt have any interest in what I do in the shed, unless I am making something for her. Would'nt change her for the world. She deserves better than she gets.


fast freddie said:


> .... spent the last 4-1/2 monts of her life telling her how much i loved her. wish she was still with me.


That brought a tear to my eye Freddie....
Selfish I know, but when I go, I want to go first, 'cos I dont think I would know what to do without her..........

Cheers Phil


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 5, 2013)

My wife is Great, when I told her I was thinking of getting a CNC she said sure, I just didn't know it was going to be a Gammel longarm quilting machine! Both of us having our hobbies has made our life great. I wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 5, 2013)

pineyfolks said:


> ... I just didn't know it was going to be a Gammel longarm quilting machine! ....



I just spit my drink on the monitor. That is just Gold piney.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 5, 2013)

43 years in April with my wife. I could not have chosen better.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 6, 2013)

I must be doing something wrong. Most of the guys I know are on their second or third wives. Some have had enough wives that they've given up on them and now just stick with keeping a girlfriend. 

Me, well, I still have my first one. Had her for 28 years now. Couldn't get rid of her if I wanted to. Then again, I wouldn't want to. I love her. I would be lost without her. She is an excellent cook, takes some interest in my hobby, and I support her in hers. We love to travel together and we always are looking for new things that we can do together. I can't quite get her interested in machining projects, but that's okay. If she was into machining we'd end up fighting over the machines!

We've always closed phone calls with "I love you" since before we were married, and some folks think it's "cute" when they over hear us. I think they are just envious. We always give each other a kiss before leaving home or when getting home. We agree to disagree, and we both know and acknowledge that marriage takes work, but that it is entirely worth it.

I love sharing my life with her, and I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## fastback (Jan 12, 2013)

37 years with mine, I guess I'll keep her or is it she'll keep me.


----------



## autonoz (Jan 12, 2013)

A man inserted an 'ad' in the classified: "Wife wanted". Next day he received a hundred letters. They all said the same thing: "You can have mine."

But not mine. 28 years and I get to do or buy anything I want.


----------



## HMF (Jan 12, 2013)

Just celebrated 22 in December, we've known each other close to 30. You all know how tenacious I can be, so she is pretty patient.


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 12, 2013)

On New Year's eve we celebrated our 49th anniversary. She claims I waited til the very last day of the year so that I didn't have to support her for the year but still got a tax deduction. Very smart and unusually beautiful lady. She has no interest in my hobbies. Just says, "go for it." She is a homebody so when I want to ride with my buddies she asks, "how long will you be gone?" I'll tell her and she will say, "do you have to come home so soon?" I have the freedom of the world and yet all the comforts of a loving wife and wonderful home. She is a keeper! So I'll just tell her, "honey, I love you more each day."


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup, A good wife is a rare thing.  If ya got a good'n do what you need to do to keep her.  I just made Momma a batch of real Old Fashioned root beer.  If yours has stomach issues or has had a gall bladder removed the ingredients in Root Beer will calm her stomach and sooth heartburn and acid tatse in her mouth.   This is a strictly no alcohol recipe and tasted great going into the keg to carbonate.  Give it a few and it will be outstanding with a creamy head and good mellow flavor.  If interested I can give anybody a great link for the kit and other flavirs too, from Austin Home Brew Supples and it is way cheap and super easy to make.  You can even reuse a couple of 2 liter soda bottles and be ready in about three days..  LMK if anybody is interested.
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 12, 2013)

Charly, 
She has 5 sisters and no brothers.  3 are like her and the other 2 are real girly girls with the nails and hair.  Their dad taught em to be self sufficient from the time they were babies.  They can do it all, Plumbing, deck building, lace making, cooking, canning, you name it.  You might have some issues with their husbands not wanting to give em up though...
Bob


----------



## samthedog (Jan 12, 2013)

My Mrs is a keeper. It will be 10 years this year that we have been married. In that time we have been through a lot. Family illness, new jobs and careers, moving country and lots more. She has kept her head when I have lost mine and has been my trade assistant when renovating our houses. She's great with the family and keeps the house in order. For a younger lady, she is old fashioned and I appreciate this as it makes her easy going and low-maintenance.

I'm not planning on trading her in.

Paul.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 12, 2013)

Me and my wife will celibrate #10 in may. I couldent get any better, shes a wonderful mother, a super cook, keeps the books like no ones bissiness, dedicated to the Lord, puts up with my shenanigans, helps me in the shop and yard, likes to fish, has always had and kept a job (at one time she had 3 at once), and most of all loves me more than I have ever deserved. If yall got a good one, then treat her right.

If your wife dosent treat you as you deserve, be thankful!

I told her till death do us part. Shes a real good shot, so I keep my mouth shut!:shush:


----------



## timekeeper01 (Jan 17, 2013)

My wife knows when I'm "feeling the need" and sends me to the shop........then brings me coffee and fresh baked cookies. I do try to come for dinner, if I remember. Ha.


----------



## autonoz (Jan 17, 2013)

Yuup!


----------



## 69thumper (Jan 17, 2013)

)38 happy yrs. together. my wife supports all my hobbies as i do hers. if i buy her a new sewing machine once in a while it's amazing what i can get away with!


----------



## llarson (Jan 20, 2013)

Best bud, great companion, supports me having good tools, as I do her having same. She is much better at helping me with shop and house stuff than I am at helping her w/cooking and sewing stuff.


----------

